# Mp3 Alben Archivierungsprogramme ?



## Psyclic (6. Mai 2002)

Kennt irgendwer nen gescheites Programm mit dem man seine Mp3 *Alben* archivieren kann, album listen exportieren kann etc. ??

ich hab noch nichts brauchbares gefunden ... zwar viele einzelfikle verwaltungen aber keine speziell für alben !

da ich nur vollständige alben besitze und weniger einzelfiles wär es recht praktisch wenn jemand sowas kennt.

thx..´n regards..


psy`


----------



## AvS (6. Mai 2002)

*...ein wenig Geduld*

Moins,

ich kenne da einen von einem anderen Board der hat mal sowas geschrieben. Ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob er mir es gibt. 

Wenns klappt sag ich dir bescheid, ok ?

AvS


----------



## Avariel (7. Mai 2002)

Wie wärs mit MusicMatch Jukebox?
Das ist quasi ein MP3 Player mit Dateiverwaltung. Du kannst nach verschiedenen Kriterien (unter anderem Interpret) sortieren, einzelne Tracks suchen, Listen exportieren.....

Hier wäre der Download >>Link<< 

cya
Avariel


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Also, ich nutze für meine Audio CD's Audio CD Archiv von GBElectronics...
Kann auf jedenfall schonmal Excel Tabellen exportieren
Dann kannst du die CD's in Kategorien unterteilen, hast CDDB-Zugriff etc.
Spitzen Proggi, allerdings nur für Audio CD's ob das mit MP3's funzt weiß ich nicht, müsste man mal ausprobieren...
Die bieten auch noch mehr Software an, vielleicht haben die ja auch ein MP3-Archivierungprogramm...

Gruß
Nuklearflo


----------



## Psyclic (7. Mai 2002)

hm audio cd dings is net so prall für mp3´s und music match jukebox is kacke. <- imho

ausserdem ist das auch nich wirklich ne alben verwaltung


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Hmm, ich hatte mal irgendwann aus langeweile so ein Proggi in Qbasic geschrieben, aber ich glaube, das bringt dir auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Psyclic (7. Mai 2002)

hm kannst es mir ja mal zeigen, woher soll ich wissen ob ich damit was anfangen kann ?`


----------

